
Video: Early-stage VC Jeff Clavier on the State of Startup Investing - dwynings
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/14/early-stage-v-jeff-clavier-on-the-state-of-startup-investing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%29
======
davidmurphy
Say a prayer for the guy. He just got in a car accident. He's okay, but says
his neck hurts....

<http://twitter.com/jeff/status/13961812597>

